# Outback Loft



## ChrisBartlett

Hi guys, I just bought and paid for my (used) but new to me Outback Loft. Its on the east coast and I'm on the west so it will be a few weeks before it arrives but if any of you good folks have any thoughts, comments or suggestions on what to do, how to mod, maintain etc the unit I'd be more than happy to hear your thoughts. The one question that I do have; is there anywhere on the loft that I can mount a semi permanent battery bank (about 6-8 batteries) thats over or near the axle?? Thanks for reading. Looking forward to getting to know the in's and outs of my new toy!!


----------



## desperado

ChrisBartlett said:


> Hi guys, I just bought and paid for my (used) but new to me Outback Loft. Its on the east coast and I'm on the west so it will be a few weeks before it arrives but if any of you good folks have any thoughts, comments or suggestions on what to do, how to mod, maintain etc the unit I'd be more than happy to hear your thoughts. The one question that I do have; is there anywhere on the loft that I can mount a semi permanent battery bank (about 6-8 batteries) thats over or near the axle?? Thanks for reading. Looking forward to getting to know the in's and outs of my new toy!!


Wow, i didn't know they ever made one of these


----------



## ChrisBartlett

desperado said:


> Hi guys, I just bought and paid for my (used) but new to me Outback Loft. Its on the east coast and I'm on the west so it will be a few weeks before it arrives but if any of you good folks have any thoughts, comments or suggestions on what to do, how to mod, maintain etc the unit I'd be more than happy to hear your thoughts. The one question that I do have; is there anywhere on the loft that I can mount a semi permanent battery bank (about 6-8 batteries) thats over or near the axle?? Thanks for reading. Looking forward to getting to know the in's and outs of my new toy!!


Wow, i didn't know they ever made one of these
[/quote]

Yeah, I think they only made them for one or two years though!! 2008/09 I've been looking for one for a while and they are simply too $$$$$ here in California.


----------



## bassplunker

desperado said:


> Wow, i didn't know they ever made one of these


I didn't either. I searched for it. http://www.roamingtimes.com/rvreports/keystone-outback-loft-travel-trailer.aspx

I wonder how expensive are they?


----------



## outback loft

The only way to put in a battery bank of that many batteries is along the frame behind the skirting. I have/had 16 batteries total, 7 on each side and 2 on the tongue. I have a setup including solar that I can run the a/c without the generator or an electric site. I hardly use the a/c though and am going to be taking the batteries out and leaving it at just the two on the tongue.

In order to mount the batteries along the frame I had to fabricate a rack for them and sort of hinge it so that I can open it up to access the batteries and top them off as well. It is a royal pain in the a$$ and that another reason why I am taking them out.


----------



## kobuyashi

The lofts are awesome. I pass one when traveling for work sometimes. I've seen it top up and top down. Kinda awkward looking but really cool. Only one I've ever seen as well.


----------



## ChrisBartlett

bassplunker said:


> Wow, i didn't know they ever made one of these


I didn't either. I searched for it. http://www.roamingtimes.com/rvreports/keystone-outback-loft-travel-trailer.aspx

I wonder how expensive are they?
[/quote]

I paid $16500 for mine but I've seen them (online) from dealerships in CA for as much as $30k (same year/condition/trim etc etc) They are fairly difficult to find with onle a few places carrying them but I'd say around $18-20k is about right. I think I got my deal because it had remained on the lot for over 9 months without selling....only ever dropped in price.


----------



## ChrisBartlett

outback loft said:


> The only way to put in a battery bank of that many batteries is along the frame behind the skirting. I have/had 16 batteries total, 7 on each side and 2 on the tongue. I have a setup including solar that I can run the a/c without the generator or an electric site. I hardly use the a/c though and am going to be taking the batteries out and leaving it at just the two on the tongue.
> 
> In order to mount the batteries along the frame I had to fabricate a rack for them and sort of hinge it so that I can open it up to access the batteries and top them off as well. It is a royal pain in the a$$ and that another reason why I am taking them out.


I'd love to see how you did this....any chance you could email me over a few pictures of your setup??? I'm aiming for a full solar/battery setup that can run everything without hookups. Any idea on how much weight your system added??

Thanks
Chris


----------



## outback loft

ChrisBartlett said:


> The only way to put in a battery bank of that many batteries is along the frame behind the skirting. I have/had 16 batteries total, 7 on each side and 2 on the tongue. I have a setup including solar that I can run the a/c without the generator or an electric site. I hardly use the a/c though and am going to be taking the batteries out and leaving it at just the two on the tongue.
> 
> In order to mount the batteries along the frame I had to fabricate a rack for them and sort of hinge it so that I can open it up to access the batteries and top them off as well. It is a royal pain in the a$ and that another reason why I am taking them out.


I'd love to see how you did this....any chance you could email me over a few pictures of your setup??? I'm aiming for a full solar/battery setup that can run everything without hookups. Any idea on how much weight your system added??

Thanks
Chris
[/quote]

I will have to get a few pictures when I get a chance. The solar panels were the least of the weight that I added, but every open space on the roof is covered with panels now, including the loft roof. The batteries put me over the weight limit of the trailer and I have upgraded to heavier axles to do that. I want to say that the battery weight alone was almost 1400 pounds. It is going to be quite different pulling it around with that much less weight now. I was able to run the a/c through the night if I kept it set at 72 and had a full day of sun, when I am on the beach I can run it all through the day and still charge the batteries from running it at night. But I have found that this trailer stays a lot cooler with the windows in the loft open and there has been very few times that I have even used the a/c. The only reason I had done this was because I was working for a solar company some time back and we were using my OB for a demo thing at local fairs and shows. So it didn't cost me anything for the setup, but it would have cost about $12k to do what I have done to mine.


----------



## ChrisBartlett

outback loft said:


> The only way to put in a battery bank of that many batteries is along the frame behind the skirting. I have/had 16 batteries total, 7 on each side and 2 on the tongue. I have a setup including solar that I can run the a/c without the generator or an electric site. I hardly use the a/c though and am going to be taking the batteries out and leaving it at just the two on the tongue.
> 
> In order to mount the batteries along the frame I had to fabricate a rack for them and sort of hinge it so that I can open it up to access the batteries and top them off as well. It is a royal pain in the a$ and that another reason why I am taking them out.


I'd love to see how you did this....any chance you could email me over a few pictures of your setup??? I'm aiming for a full solar/battery setup that can run everything without hookups. Any idea on how much weight your system added??

Thanks

I will have to get a few pictures when I get a chance. The solar panels were the least of the weight that I added, but every open space on the roof is covered with panels now, including the loft roof. The batteries put me over the weight limit of the trailer and I have upgraded to heavier axles to do that. I want to say that the battery weight alone was almost 1400 pounds. It is going to be quite different pulling it around with that much less weight now. I was able to run the a/c through the night if I kept it set at 72 and had a full day of sun, when I am on the beach I can run it all through the day and still charge the batteries from running it at night. But I have found that this trailer stays a lot cooler with the windows in the loft open and there has been very few times that I have even used the a/c. The only reason I had done this was because I was working for a solar company some time back and we were using my OB for a demo thing at local fairs and shows. So it didn't cost me anything for the setup, but it would have cost about $12k to do what I have done to mine.

I think you are now my new best friend. While I may not add panels to the extent that you did I sure will add enough to keep myself comfortable and with plenty of power in reserve no matter what. Can i ask what type/size inverter you went with?? I think this is where I'm going to start this project. I'm looking at a Xantrex 3000w model with charge controller module. I'm wait for trailer delivery though I as I need to really see where I can store/mount all this hardware!

I can't beleive you added that much weight to your unit....thats crazy. I was thinking I'd add about 400-600 lbs over all - I didn't think I'd hit the 1400lb weight limit let alone exceed it.

Any information you have would be great! and pictures are always good too.

Thanks again
Chris
[/quote]


----------



## outback loft

ChrisBartlett said:


> The only way to put in a battery bank of that many batteries is along the frame behind the skirting. I have/had 16 batteries total, 7 on each side and 2 on the tongue. I have a setup including solar that I can run the a/c without the generator or an electric site. I hardly use the a/c though and am going to be taking the batteries out and leaving it at just the two on the tongue.
> 
> In order to mount the batteries along the frame I had to fabricate a rack for them and sort of hinge it so that I can open it up to access the batteries and top them off as well. It is a royal pain in the a$ and that another reason why I am taking them out.


I'd love to see how you did this....any chance you could email me over a few pictures of your setup??? I'm aiming for a full solar/battery setup that can run everything without hookups. Any idea on how much weight your system added??

Thanks

I will have to get a few pictures when I get a chance. The solar panels were the least of the weight that I added, but every open space on the roof is covered with panels now, including the loft roof. The batteries put me over the weight limit of the trailer and I have upgraded to heavier axles to do that. I want to say that the battery weight alone was almost 1400 pounds. It is going to be quite different pulling it around with that much less weight now. I was able to run the a/c through the night if I kept it set at 72 and had a full day of sun, when I am on the beach I can run it all through the day and still charge the batteries from running it at night. But I have found that this trailer stays a lot cooler with the windows in the loft open and there has been very few times that I have even used the a/c. The only reason I had done this was because I was working for a solar company some time back and we were using my OB for a demo thing at local fairs and shows. So it didn't cost me anything for the setup, but it would have cost about $12k to do what I have done to mine.

I think you are now my new best friend. While I may not add panels to the extent that you did I sure will add enough to keep myself comfortable and with plenty of power in reserve no matter what. Can i ask what type/size inverter you went with?? I think this is where I'm going to start this project. I'm looking at a Xantrex 3000w model with charge controller module. I'm wait for trailer delivery though I as I need to really see where I can store/mount all this hardware!

I can't beleive you added that much weight to your unit....thats crazy. I was thinking I'd add about 400-600 lbs over all - I didn't think I'd hit the 1400lb weight limit let alone exceed it.

Any information you have would be great! and pictures are always good too.

Thanks again
Chris
[/quote]
[/quote]

I have to check what model inverter I was using, I do know that it was a Xantrex designed for house setups, so it is up there in the wattage. It is a smaller one, but is still up there, maybe in the range of like 8000 watts. I have separate charge controllers wired in as well. There is a huge area where the loft motor is located that I used to mount the inverter and the charge controllers are behind my microwave. These two locations are easiest as you can get wiring to and from everything you need from these locations.

The cargo capacity on the loft is actually only 900 pounds and as it comes the springs that it rides on are weak for even that. I changed out to heavier axles and beefier springs to deal with the weight. I will try to get some pictures when I get a chance. I am busy with work this week into next week and had to cancel my trip out this week so it may be a while until I get to the pictures.

Here are two pictures that I have right now. The first is in the works of installing the panels, the other is the charge controller display on the first day I installed it. It is showing a charge of 8 amps, taking in 108 watts, 13.5 battery voltage, 7.1 amp hours(resettable meter) and 46.2 amp hours total.

That was when I just had the front roof with panels, I have the loft roof covered in panels now too, but they are stick on meant for a metal roof. That is nice for that roof so I dont clip the panels on any low branches.


----------



## ChrisBartlett

Wow - 8000w is huge and it sounds like you got really creative with the placement of just about everything. Thanks for the pictures!! I'll stop harassing you now and hopefully when time permits you can send over any other details and or pictures that you have.

Thanks again for letting me know what you have done....great info.
Chris


----------



## ChrisBartlett

Another question - how many watts does your solar system output at its peak?? I've found a guy here in California that has 235w panels for about $450 each but they are large and I'm not sure how many I can put on the Loft. I think you also said you put them on the pop up roof - anything special or advice for mounting them there??

Thanks again
Chris



ChrisBartlett said:


> Wow - 8000w is huge and it sounds like you got really creative with the placement of just about everything. Thanks for the pictures!! I'll stop harassing you now and hopefully when time permits you can send over any other details and or pictures that you have.
> 
> Thanks again for letting me know what you have done....great info.
> Chris


----------



## outback loft

If you can get 235w panels for $450 each, I would buy them, They would be about the size of the panel at the front of the loft, and are very big. The side panels are only 75 watt panels each and are running in series to get me more amps than watts. The 235w panels would only fit maybe 3-4 on the roof and 4 is a stretch, you do need to be able to walk up there. I would not mount actual panels on the loft roof due to weight and that they will stick up even higher. I would look at stick on panels meant for metal roofing. I have had anywhere in the range of 1000-1500 watts come out of the panels depending on the day. Normally I get about 500 due to shading, clouds, trees, etc. As far as mounting them there are brackets meant for it, and I set the brackets in a bed of silicone and then gooped them up with Dicor on top and around them.



ChrisBartlett said:


> Wow - 8000w is huge and it sounds like you got really creative with the placement of just about everything. Thanks for the pictures!! I'll stop harassing you now and hopefully when time permits you can send over any other details and or pictures that you have.
> 
> Thanks again for letting me know what you have done....great info.
> Chris


[/quote]


----------



## ChrisBartlett

As always, good info and insight. Got one fina lquestions for you (for now). Battery placement. You mentioned that you placed your's around the skirting - can you give me more details on this?? I just can't quite figure out what you mean by this and I'm still trying to figure out balancing the weight I'll add as evenly as I can.

Cheers
CB


----------



## outback loft

ChrisBartlett said:


> As always, good info and insight. Got one fina lquestions for you (for now). Battery placement. You mentioned that you placed your's around the skirting - can you give me more details on this?? I just can't quite figure out what you mean by this and I'm still trying to figure out balancing the weight I'll add as evenly as I can.
> 
> Cheers
> CB


I placed mine underneath the floor, between the frame and skirting,if you look there is a space between there that can accommodate a lot of storage. I have all mine closer to the front of the trailer and had to fabricate some racks for there and I have them on a hinge so I can tip them down to take out the batteries for topping off. I was not as balanced as I could have been and have/had a tongue weight in the range of 1200 pounds due to the batteries being located close to the front. I can say that it will be a bit of a surprise when I tow it after I remove the batteries. I will have to try and get some pictures, but I am not going to be heading over to the trailer till at least Sunday and at that point I am heading out for a week long trip with it.


----------



## Starbuc71

Chris,
I gave a reply under one of your pics of the loft. If you got that in VA at Snyders RV, that's my old unit. I could tell from the dryer vent I installed in the loft area. I traded it in about 18 months ago and noticed on thier website it has been there for a long time. If that is the unit, email me me and I can tell you all I know about it and what Mod's I did and what was bad about it.


----------



## rdrunr

outback loft said:


> The only way to put in a battery bank of that many batteries is along the frame behind the skirting. I have/had 16 batteries total, 7 on each side and 2 on the tongue. I have a setup including solar that I can run the a/c without the generator or an electric site. I hardly use the a/c though and am going to be taking the batteries out and leaving it at just the two on the tongue.
> 
> In order to mount the batteries along the frame I had to fabricate a rack for them and sort of hinge it so that I can open it up to access the batteries and top them off as well. It is a royal pain in the a$ and that another reason why I am taking them out.


I'd love to see how you did this....any chance you could email me over a few pictures of your setup??? I'm aiming for a full solar/battery setup that can run everything without hookups. Any idea on how much weight your system added??

Thanks
Chris
[/quote]

I will have to get a few pictures when I get a chance. The solar panels were the least of the weight that I added, but every open space on the roof is covered with panels now, including the loft roof. The batteries put me over the weight limit of the trailer and I have upgraded to heavier axles to do that. I want to say that the battery weight alone was almost 1400 pounds. It is going to be quite different pulling it around with that much less weight now. I was able to run the a/c through the night if I kept it set at 72 and had a full day of sun, when I am on the beach I can run it all through the day and still charge the batteries from running it at night. But I have found that this trailer stays a lot cooler with the windows in the loft open and there has been very few times that I have even used the a/c. The only reason I had done this was because I was working for a solar company some time back and we were using my OB for a demo thing at local fairs and shows. So it didn't cost me anything for the setup, but it would have cost about $12k to do what I have done to mine.
[/quote]
You never mentioned having solar panels on your roof when I was worried about adding that 9 and half foot of steel reinforcement to my ceiling support. How much extra weight do you have up there? And no problem raising it with the stock mechanism?


----------



## Starbuc71

You never mentioned having solar panels on your roof when I was worried about adding that 9 and half foot of steel reinforcement to my ceiling support. How much extra weight do you have up there? And no problem raising it with the stock mechanism?
[/quote]

Hey Doug,
I see you still have the loft. Hope your still enjoying it. We thought we would miss it but have barely thought of it since getting our current unit. I still enjoy reading about mods people with the lofts have done especially reading what "outback loft" continues to do with his. Looks like with an early norester your camping season may be done


----------



## ChrisBartlett

No way - I bought your old unit??!?!?!?!? - I hope there isn't anything major wrong with it - we took it out last weekend to the desert - everything worked great. My personal email address is [email protected]



Starbuc71 said:


> Chris,
> I gave a reply under one of your pics of the loft. If you got that in VA at Snyders RV, that's my old unit. I could tell from the dryer vent I installed in the loft area. I traded it in about 18 months ago and noticed on thier website it has been there for a long time. If that is the unit, email me me and I can tell you all I know about it and what Mod's I did and what was bad about it.


----------



## rdrunr

Starbuc71 said:


> You never mentioned having solar panels on your roof when I was worried about adding that 9 and half foot of steel reinforcement to my ceiling support. How much extra weight do you have up there? And no problem raising it with the stock mechanism?


Hey Doug,
I see you still have the loft. Hope your still enjoying it. We thought we would miss it but have barely thought of it since getting our current unit. I still enjoy reading about mods people with the lofts have done especially reading what "outback loft" continues to do with his. Looks like with an early norester your camping season may be done








[/quote]
We still have it and have really enjoyed it. I can't say that I hate the attention that you get with it. It's really been a fun camper to own. I did have a loft roof problem after the crazy amount of snow that we got up here last winter. This yr. the roof os now reinforced and also inside!


----------

